# Not Eating/Drinking & Throwing Up



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

(Sorry in advanced for the long post)

I've been doing the best I can for Rocky. I do everything that should be done and then some, yet other people I know that have their own puppy don't even do half as much as I do, yet everything is going wrong with mine. 

But anyways, NOW Rocky threw up and had diarrhea starting last night/this morning starting around 4AM. I stayed up with him the whole night and he threw up a couple more times to where only yellowish bile was coming up. I checked online on some sites on ways to help soothe a puppy's tummy, and read about yogurt, gatoraid ect...

Well throughout the night, I tried to give him the yogurt and gatoraid, and he refused both of them. While he was resting I cut up some chicken wings that needed to be cut. Normally, instead of throwing away the tips, I'll use them as treats. When I offered him one, he refused, which is WAY out of the ordinary. 

The whole day, Rocky has been laying around sleeping, and hasn't eaten anything or drank anything on his own (I've bottle fed him Gatorade). I took him to the vet on Friday morning to get X-rays done on his leg, which he had to be sedated for. He came back Friday afternoon just fine, as his normal self, and during the day Saturday, he was normal too. The signs of anything wrong with him didn't show up until early Sunday morning. And all day today, he has just slept, he hasn't done anything else AT ALL today.

Is there a possibility he got something while at the vet or could it be totally unrelated?? I've talked to my mom about all this, and she said she had something similar happen to one of her dogs, and she said that she just waited about a day, and everything went back to normal.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How old is your pup and what vaccinations has he had? 

Is it possible that he ate something he shouldn't have?

And yes, it's absolutely possible that he got something at the vet. 

Is there an e-vet nearby?


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> How old is your pup and what vaccinations has he had?
> 
> Is it possible that he ate something he shouldn't have?
> 
> ...



He is about 6 months, and has had all his vaccinations including rabies. He is an inside dog, and when I've taken him out, he didn't eat anything or drink any standing water. 

Also, the vet that I go to has an emergency on call service (To be honest, I'm not 100% what it is) but the next closest one is about an hour away.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The symptoms he's got are possibles for parvo (unlikely since he's had his vaccines but still possible), an obstruction (which would be from eating something he shouldn't have) and also some sort of stomach virus. There has been some sort of really nasty bug going around lately and a couple people's dogs have gotten it. 

I would put a call into your vet's emergency service and see if a vet calls you back. If so you can ask if this viral thing has been going around, describe the symptoms and get their advice on whether you need to bring him in now or wait until morning. 

My big concern would be dehydration. I would continue to try to get him to drink water. If you've got a syringe you can syringe some into his mouth (but you need to do that quite often as it's a small amount). 

I don't know what you have on hand. I would try activated charcoal or slippery elm but since probably don't have either of those I would try pepto bismal. I would go with the little pills you can crush up and follow the dosage for a child. 

I would hold off on food until he's feeling more like himself. At that point I would go with very bland food like overcooked rice (cook twice as long with twice as much water) and white chicken meat. You can add a little canned pumpkin too.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been trying to do the water thing as much as I can, but he is getting very annoyed of it very fast. How much is enough water? Is there any guideline on how much is enough water? 

Since he was at the vet all day Friday and I paid to have an x-ray done just to say nothing is wrong with him, I'm not in the biggest thrill to go right back to the vet.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I understand that you don't want to go back to the vet...I would feel the same way. But if he's not better in the morning then I would go back. 

Can you take his temperature? 

Also, regarding the water. You can check his hydration by putting your finger on his gums to see if they feel tacky or you can pinch the skin at the top of his back and twist it and let go. If it springs back right away (test yourself to see a normal response) then he is ok. 

Good luck! I hope this is just a 24 hour bug...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I also wonder if he had a delayed reaction to what ever they gave him to sedate him?


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I would take him to the vet today. It might be a simple virus that he just needs to fight off, but the symptoms are also indicative of a more serious issue like parvo. With a puppy I wouldn't risk waiting, but I have a dog that got parvo as a puppy, so I am a bit more alarmed when I hear about a puppy that has vomiting/diarrhea.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

vat said:


> I also wonder if he had a delayed reaction to what ever they gave him to sedate him?


This is possible but it's usually just nausea and not diarrhea. 

How is he feeling this morning?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like a vet trip is in order.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

So the vet today has said that Rocky has Parvo. Which totally sucks. He was vaccinated for it, yet still got it. I also can't remember taking him anywhere that he can be exposed to it. We've taken him to the pet store a few times, but I can't imagine too many people bringing their sick dog to the pet store as a fun trip. 

I opted out of keeping him at the vet for the new few days because I do not have the $$ for it, so I'm supposed to give an anti nausea shot and 100mL of fluids every 8 hours for the next two days.

He lays around a lot, but he'll walk around some. He hasn't pooped or peed in the house, which is encouraging to me (I'm using any excuse I can). Also, I haven't smelled the parvo diarrhea that everyone has explained when I've read through the boards. But, does any body have some tips for me that has been through taking care of a dog with parvo? Such as what I should look for?


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this, it is very upsetting. Our 1.5 year old Rottie mix, Kona, came down with parvo 4 days after we rescued her. She stayed at the hospital for 5 days, but she did survive and is a normal, healthy dog. I don't have any great advice for you, except to watch for dehydration. I will be sending out positive thoughts for you guys. Please keep us updated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A pet store is exactly the kind of place that dogs pick up parvo - I am sorry that this happened to your puppy. 

Canine Parvovirus

This has a ton of good information. You need to read it carefully. Can you get some Tamiflu? (not parvaid - people get them mixed up)

CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures could help to cover the cost for now - if you pay it back super fast - no interest. Someone recently had a parvo pup - I will look for their thread - you may want to PM them. Here it is: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/139703-help-my-charlie.html

There is also some thinking (and I have no idea if it is right) that campylobacter masquerades as parvo and that by simply giving keflex you can up the chances of survival in a parvo diagnosis (if it is not that but the campystuff). Parvo or is it Campylobacter?


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

> Can you get some Tamiflu?


Out of curiosity, what will the Tamiflu help with??

Should I be looking into pet insurance yet? I've been having problems with him for a while now? I'm curious if I just have a bad luck dog or something. I'm sure it isn't often that people hear about puppies getting parvo that have been vaccinated.q


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had an Aussie that had eye surgery before he was a year old (a cat scratched his eyelid and left a piece hanging). Even though he was up to date on all of his vacs, he got parvo while at the clinic. Because at the time I didn't realize he picked up parvo from the clinic, I took him back there to be treated. He was there for over a week. It was then that I found out the clinic was treating a litter of parvo puppies. 

He did pull through and lived to be an old man.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My gsd Omy also had parvo when she was very young, even though she had been vaccinated. Parvo is a very nasty, persistent critter. I'm so sorry Rocky picked it up, try not to beat yourself up over it. Like I said Omy had it when she was very young but lived a happy healthy 12 yrs. I'm sure you're keeping a close eye on him but things can go bad fast, so do everything the vet says and try your best to keep him hydrated. I don't know where you're located but parvo can live in the soil, grass, etc, for months and even years, and the only thing that kills it is a bleach/water mix. So you might want to wash all the bedding, toys, floor, bowls, everything with a bleach mixture and spray the yard with it too. Poor Rocky, poor you- you both must be exhausted. Best wishes for a full recovery


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes - puppies who have vaccines get parvo all the time because there is a window of time - that is why there is a series of puppy shots - so that you hopefully hit it right - and that is why everyone says do not take puppies out until a week after their second series, and many say do not take puppies out until a week after their third shots. I am not explaining it well - there are articles that do a good job! It is scary, because Parvo is everywhere and we have it on our shoes...when I have puppy fosters, I go nutso - I don't let them walk in the vet office, put a blanket on the exam table - but I know that I am just lowering the likelihood and there are no guarantees. Of course, the more you do to protect, the better, but still...scary stuff. 

Here is the tamiflu info:


> *TAMIFLU® (OSELTAMIVIR)
> *While this particular addition to the parvo treatment plan has not universally caught on everywhere, news of its efficacy has spread far and wide. This oral medication is typically given for five days starting as soon as the diagnosis is made. It interferes with the reproduction of the parvovirus so that the patient’s immune system essentially has fewer enemy soldiers to combat. This medication is helpful in the treatment of parvo patients plus can prevent development of the disease when given to exposed puppies. The key is to begin this treatment before the virus has had a chance to maximize its numbers; if treatment is started later in the infection, there may be so many viral particles present that little benefit can be realized.


I also think it's worth it it ask about antibiotic treatment in case it is campy...


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that your pup has parvo.  Luckily I have never had to deal with it. Sounds like you are getting a lot of good advice though. I hope he is able to make a full recovery. Hugs!


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I will call tomorrow and ask about it the tamiflu. Plus I have to go back to the vet in 2 days for another round of antibiotics. And he completed his vaccines at about 3 months old. He is now 6 months old.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

KAE said:


> Out of curiosity, what will the Tamiflu help with??
> 
> I'm sure it isn't often that people hear about puppies getting parvo that have been vaccinated.q


I don't know the exact science behind Tamiflu, but it has been shown in some cases to lessen the severity of the virus. I have had no experience with it, but when my dog was going thru parvo, I did A LOT of research.

Kona had 2 sets of vaccines for parvo when she got it and I have talked to a few other people whose puppies got parvo after having all 3 vaccines for it. Unfortunately it happens more often than you'd think.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeeks - well, good that he's older right - doesn't that help? Maybe it is the campy. We can hope. (I guess - it is all scary)


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, the fact he is a bit older, done with the vaccines, and his poops didn't have smell out of the ordinary, I have high hopes.

But I'm still scared watching him sleep. I don't know what I should be looking for before I call the e-vet. Great introduction to owning my first dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You will bond with this dog so incredibly much. Anytime you caretake for an animal like this - they know, you know and the bond is deep. 

I would say - increase in temperature, more diarrhea or vomiting - and definitely ask specifically when you talk to them next what to report - I find they often say call if anything looks funny and I have no idea what exactly that might mean so now I ask a hundred annoying questions and write it or text it to myself. If he has been drinking, and if he stops, call. Breathing rate increasing or decreasing, panting...but hopefully someone else will post as well. Because these are just general things I am thinking of as concerns. 

You can also call the evet and ask them what to look for.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

He's already at the stage of no eating/drinking. The only fluids he has gotten in what I made him drink via baby bottle... which he ending up throwing up. So now the vet has supplied me with the anti-nausea and and IV pack that I can only stick into his back or neck (not as good as an IV in a vein, but anything is better than nothing). He has just been laying down since we've came back from the vet.

(I'm just listing this out so that I can ask myself what is worse than not eating/drinking and sleeping all day)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh no! I was hoping it wasn't parvo. 

Have you given the Sub-Qs yet? Did they show you how and everything? That is super important. 

I would order Parvaid. I know several people who successfully treated litters of parvo puppies with this stuff (in addition to fluids, etc): Parvaid | Amber Technology Creates Amazing New Parvo Supplement

They also have a self-help booklet you can download for free.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Oh no! I was hoping it wasn't parvo.
> 
> Have you given the Sub-Qs yet? Did they show you how and everything? That is super important.
> 
> I would order Parvaid.


They also have a self-help booklet you can download for free.[/QUOTE]

I think I have the right understanding of Sub-Q, so yes, I have. The vet did the first one for me, I got to do it myself at 1AM.

And I've looked at the Parvaid, and I wasn't sure if I ordered it, would it ship in time. Do you know if there is a possibility that any store would carry it, or is it just something that has to be ordered online?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

THey have a store locator on their site: Ambertech | Resellers

I would also call them--maybe they could overnight it to you?


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> THey have a store locator on their site: Ambertech | Resellers
> 
> I would also call them--maybe they could overnight it to you?



Thanks for the links!! I will call some of the people that were supplied, some are about an hour away, not too bad. It beats the extra $45 for overnight. I should have been able to find it myself, but I have so much on my mind (watching the dog, studying for my classes tomorrow, calming the g/f down).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No problem. I hope you can find it nearby. Are you going to try that tea too? 

I don't know if it's any consolation but I have nursed my (now 18 year old) cat through some very serious illnesses and she is still going strong. I know all about SubQ fluids from giving them to her. 

Did the vet say anything about food or vitamins? I know I've read to supplement with C and a good B multivitamin for parvo. And I would definitely give pedialite. 

Is she still throwing up? 

Something else for nausea is the herb slippery elm. You can give it 20 minutes before eating. 

I wonder if you can feed her a little bit of baby food by hand?


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Any encouragement is good encouragement for me.

I wasn't going to try the tea, because the vet said that he shouldn't eat/drink anything, because it will upset his stomach and he'll throw up whatever it was, and could cause damage to his esophagus. So that means no supplements/food/drinks.

All I have for him is IV. And he hasn't eaten anything since Saturday night's meal. He ended up throwing it up Sunday morning too. When it was time for his Sunday morning meal, I tried to give him his food, he didn't eat it. Then I tried a regular treat with no luck, then a yogurt with the same result, just sniffed it and layed back down. I tried peanut butter, gatoraid, chicken wing tips, chicken broth and rice, and he did not even attempt to eat any of it. I tried hand feeding the rice, still nothing worked. 

I think I've tried giving the most tempting foods possible, but still no luck. So now all I can do is just give the IV and anti-nausea every eight hours and hope for the best.

From what I've read, it is a virus that will last for about 4-5 days, and so far I've just day 2 and I'm just starting day 3. To me, it seems like the most crucial time, but not sure if I'm right/wrong. I just have a feeling if he makes it through the next 24 hours without going downhill, I think he'll be just fine.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Maybe try boiled chicken along with the rice? Double boil the rice so it is a paste and then add the chicken (I would take a fork and make it string-like to mix with the rice), I would also suggest the slipper elm too. Works wonders with sick dogs.

So sorry you both are going through this... I am sending him (and you) positive and healing thoughts!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oops, sorry I called your pup a she.

Ok, I just read up a bit more on parvo and I see that it says not to give solid foods during this phase of the disease. I also read parvaid recommended on lots of websites. It does say you have to give it every hour initially in order for it to work. Everyone recommends giving pedialyte by syringe, in small amounts during the phase that your dog is in. 

Once he does start eating again you definitely want to feed multiple small meals of homecooked food.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a parvo pup many years ago. He did have the bloody smelly vomit and poo, he did not make it. This was probably over 20 year ago and so much has advanced since then. I would say since you are this far already I am thinking he will pull through.

Good luck!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I hope he's going to be OK. I seriously hope it is not a bowel turned into itself causing a blockage. My heart aches for you and he is on my prayer list!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I knew the term, but didn't have time to look it up earlier:

Canine Health - Dog Intussusception

Again, my hope is this is not Rocky's issue, but the symptoms triggered the thought. I knew a pup who went thru this,
it was a real heart break.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

dOg said:


> I knew the term, but didn't have time to look it up earlier:
> 
> Canine Health - Dog Intussusception
> 
> ...


He was given a Parvo test, and the test showed positive results (I know there can be false positives). He doesn't look like he is in pain, just tired, and doesn't want to do anything.

He's being a trooper right now. He slept all throughout the night and took his IV like a champ this morning. He is showing slight signs of improvement. When we just walked in the door, he got up and greeted us (he didn't greet me at all yesterday when I came home from my classes). So maybe by the time I go to the vet tomorrow, he might be ready for some food. Which would be great, he has lost about 15 pounds since he has gotten sick.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How is his hydration? My cat Cleo gets 75ml of SubQs twice a day when she's sick and she only weighs 7 pounds. I think he might need more SubQs. 

I'm glad to hear that he's feeling a little better. I would try the pedialyte and parvaid.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

His hydration is a lot better now too. He is showing some good signs of improvement. He sat with me and my g/f on the bed and stayed awake the whole time, his ear are up, instead of back, he followed me around the house a little. I also noticed that he was looking for his water bowl earlier, and I called the vet to see if he can have some water if he wants some, the vet said I should wait until I go back there tomorrow and see.

By the way, the IV pack that I was given, he is supposed to get 100mL of it every 8 hours. I wonder why he is supposed to get only a small amount more than compared to your cat.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad to hear he is showing improvement.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad to hear you are seeing improvement. Keep us posted.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

KAE said:


> His hydration is a lot better now too. He is showing some good signs of improvement. He sat with me and my g/f on the bed and stayed awake the whole time, his ear are up, instead of back, he followed me around the house a little. I also noticed that he was looking for his water bowl earlier, and I called the vet to see if he can have some water if he wants some, the vet said I should wait until I go back there tomorrow and see.
> 
> By the way, the IV pack that I was given, he is supposed to get 100mL of it every 8 hours. I wonder why he is supposed to get only a small amount more than compared to your cat.


Look, I'm not a vet but if he is asking for water then I would give him a small amount of water. The amount of fluids he's getting is not enough and is probably part of the reason why he's lost so much weight. And I would get some pedialyte and give him a small amount. He needs some sort of nutrition to help him get through this! If he was in the hospital he would probably be getting vitamins through the IV. 

Another thing you could do is to cook some rice and chicken and then puree it and give him a tiny bit at a time. 

Is there an e-vet you call for advice? I really wouldn't want to withhold food and water if he's asking for it.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I could try the rice. Someone told me that brown rice is better than white rice, is there really a difference, or should I use one over the other. I already have white rice and a rice cooker, so it wouldn't be a problem just to cook some up if I can use white rice.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Brown rice has more nutrients than white rice but white rice is ok if that's all you have. Do you have any sweet potatoes? Those are gentle on the tummy and have lots of vitamins. But you need protein too. Do you have any eggs? You could scramble one and add it in. Or chicken if you have. Boil it or bake it (in water) and puree that and add in.

Be sure to cook the rice so that it turns to the consistency of mush. The general rule is twice the amount of water for twice as long. I might add extra water so you can use some of the water as a broth. 

And give a very small portion at first. IF he holds it down then you can give another small portion.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would be doing just as Ruth says, definitely giving the rice with chicken puree.. and the pedialite(sp?). If he is asking for it, then there is a reason.. I would imagine with-holding that could do more harm than good... JMO though.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please call the vet (today is your visit) before you give him anything - from what I have read that is not good to give a Parvo pup anything before they are ready. I don't know if all of this is great info but #3: Home Parvo Treatment ~ Healing Parvo Puppies ~ Page 1


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

KAE said:


> We've taken him to the pet store a few times, but I can't imagine too many people bringing their sick dog to the pet store as a fun trip.


They don't have to be sick puppies coming in the store. Adult dogs can be Parvo carriers, it won't affect them but they can shed the Parvo and when puppies come into the store, they can pick it up. This is why I NEVER take puppies in Pet Stores and if I do, I carry them the whole time. I never put them on the floor.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Please call the vet (today is your visit) before you give him anything - from what I have read that is not good to give a Parvo pup anything before they are ready. I don't know if all of this is great info but #3: Home Parvo Treatment ~ Healing Parvo Puppies ~ Page 1


Look at #10 which says when they are ready to start eating (as in they express interest) you should not give them kibble but give them small portions of easy to digest food. This website also says to give pedialyte once they stop vomiting. 

It also says that if they haven't eaten for 3-4 days (this pup hasn't eaten since saturday?) then you need to get small amounts of easily digestible protein in them like yogurt.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would still definitely just call the vet first and switch up appointments regardless of any online information and think that in general the OP would do well to develop a good relationship with their vet so they feel more comfortable in working with them as a partner in their dog's care.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> They don't have to be sick puppies coming in the store. Adult dogs can be Parvo carriers, it won't affect them but they can shed the Parvo and when puppies come into the store, they can pick it up. This is why I NEVER take puppies in Pet Stores and if I do, I carry them the whole time. I never put them on the floor.


My boy never touched the floor of a pet store till about 4.5 months old.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What did the vet say about his condition? Also, did you ask the vet if they had had any other parvo cases? That may be where he contracted it.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't think he could have gotten it from the vet. Before he got the x-rays (the Friday before he got sick, which he got sick on Saturday night), the last time he was at the vet was 3 weeks before that. 

I thought at six months old, and he had all his shots, I shouldn't have had to worry about him getting Parvo. But obviously, I was wrong. Another vet from a different place said that should have given another round of vaccines to my puppy since I started on the rounds of vaccines when the puppy was too little. That was something I wish I would have known.

Today, I switched the time of my appointment to as soon as possible to see if I can get in there and get some food in him. He got his second shot of antibiotics and the vet said that it was time to start with the food/water. He suggested that I gave him about 5-10 sips of water, wait an hour, and make sure he doesn't vomit. Then let Rocky drink some more, wait an hour, and watch for vomiting. Then I could start letting him drink as much. 

As for the food, Rocky still isn't really wanting to eat a lot. I cooked him some rice, he didn't eat it. I offered a small bowl of yogurt and just a small amount of regular kibble, just to see if he'd eat it, and he only ate the yogurt and left the kibble alone. I'm boiling a piece of chicken breast right now and I'm going to cut it up and mix it with some rice and see he'll eat that. I'm slowly getting there, but he is almost back to normal.

He has gotten a lot of his energy back, and excitement. Sleeping a little less than earlier in the week and he isn't always walking around with his ears back, definitely a different dog than Monday.

Thank you all for the advice and encouragement through all this.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear that Rocky is feeling better.  Hugs to you both!


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Also, anyone have an idea how long it will take his stomach to get used to food. As I'm taking him outside now, he is starting to have the runs. I'm assuming that it is because he is actually eating now for the first time in about 4 days now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Check that Marvista vet link: 
Caring for the Recovered Dog

I am glad he is doing better! His whole tummy has basically sloughed off the lining of his intestine so everything is going to take a while. 

That puppy series of shots - I have to read up on it each time I get a new foster - it is something to be on top of. And I ask and re-ask my vet along with all the info I have from the internets.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Be sure to give him very small portions and offer him some every couple of hours. I would absolutely not even offer him kibble. You can also try scrambling an egg and mixing it with a little pumpkin.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Be sure to give him very small portions and offer him some every couple of hours. I would absolutely not even offer him kibble. You can also try scrambling an egg and mixing it with a little pumpkin.


Well, good thing he didn't want the kibble at all. I'll pick it up now. And thanks for the idea with the eggs/pumpkin. He has only been eating just the chicken and not the rice so much.

Should I be trying to stick with one food, such as just chicken and rice, or eggs and pumpkin, or can I switch it around and give a little of each and maybe some yogurt too. I know how mixing different types of kibble can usually be too much, so I want to make sure.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

All of those things are gentle on the stomach so I wouldn't worry about it as long as you are giving very small portions. Have you tried pureeing the chicken and rice together? And dogs usually like the taste of pumpkin because it's sweet. Sweet potato is another--I think I mentioned that before. They love sweet potato and you can just boil or bake it and then mash it all the way up. 

Did you have any probiotics? That would help with the stomach and is important when giving an antibiotic. The antibiotic may also be giving him the runs.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> All of those things are gentle on the stomach so I wouldn't worry about it as long as you are giving very small portions. Have you tried pureeing the chicken and rice together? And dogs usually like the taste of pumpkin because it's sweet. Sweet potato is another--I think I mentioned that before. They love sweet potato and you can just boil or bake it and then mash it all the way up.
> 
> Did you have any probiotics? That would help with the stomach and is important when giving an antibiotic. The antibiotic may also be giving him the runs.


I just tore the chicken by hand, I could try to use a blender and see what happens. And it looks like I should be going to the store to get him some more food for the next couple of days, I only had one chicken breast and only about 2 eggs, HA!!

The only thing that I have around that is probiotic-like is some yogurt. But I doubt that would be enough. I just read that many of the probiotics from stores don't have as much as advertised, any suggestions on some decent products to buy?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is there a health food store nearby? Or a grocery store with a good health food section? That's usually where I get mine. And I usually like the ones that have a lot of strains. The probiotic pearls work really well. I used those for Rafi the last time he got sick. 

And yoghurt is fine to feed but it doesn't have enough probiotics in it to really do much. Kefir is much healthier but probably harder to find. 

Typical college student with no food in the house, huh? I remember those days...


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

There is a CVS around here. I looked at a few websites, and a lot mentioned Florastor and Align, which CVS has. So maybe a trip to there should be done too. 

And sometimes I think that Rocky eats better/just as good as I do sometimes. For the next couple of days, having chicken and rice with sweet potatoes for dinner and maybe some eggs and pumpkins for dessert?? Yeah, maybe that isn't the best combinations of foods together. While he eats that, I'll be having some Ramen noodles.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing much better.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad to hear that Rocky is on the mend.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So glad he's on the mend- it's a long slow process. Our last shepherd Omy had parvo and it took quite some time for her stomach to recover. She would want to eat, lay down with her face over the bowl ready to eat but just couldn't start and would walk away. I had to hand feed her a few bites and then she could eat out of the bowl. So be patient with Rocky, sounds like you're on top of the situation. And try not to be too hard on yourself, Omy was fully vaccinated when she got it.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I was just wondering if something like Gatorade would be good. I would think giving him something in liquid form would be your best bet even baby food perhaps, just a thought I really am just asking.
I am so happy to hear your puppy is doing better I lost my 1st puppy 30 years ago to parvo so I have been watching your post daily. God bless


----------



## Ohio48 (Sep 29, 2010)

KAE said:


> And sometimes I think that Rocky eats better/just as good as I do sometimes. For the next couple of days, having chicken and rice with sweet potatoes for dinner and maybe some eggs and pumpkins for dessert?? Yeah, maybe that isn't the best combinations of foods together. While he eats that, I'll be having some Ramen noodles.


We to have a Rocky at home, some I'm happy that your Rocky is doing better, and yes our Rocky eats better then we do!!!


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> I was just wondering if something like Gatorade would be good. I would think giving him something in liquid form would be your best bet even baby food perhaps, just a thought I really am just asking.
> I am so happy to hear your puppy is doing better I lost my 1st puppy 30 years ago to parvo so I have been watching your post daily. God bless


I tried Gatoraid before I went to the vet, and he would just throw it up a few minutes later. I haven't tried it since I've been to the vet, since they gave me fluids, but that or pedialyte would be good for him I'm sure. 



Ohio48 said:


> We to have a Rocky at home, some I'm happy that your Rocky is doing better, and yes our Rocky eats better then we do!!!


He ate his little piece of chicken this morning very fast, and I can tell he is hungry, he keeps trying to coax me into the kitchen. But he is about to get a full course meal. I just got back from the grocery store with plenty of food to get his stomach used to some food again. I'm boiling some chicken and sweet potatoes right now, and later I'm going to see how he does with a small amount of cottage cheese and eggs. All small portions of course.

But now, I believe if someone comes to my house and they didn't know he was sick, they'd just think he is a normal dog, just on the skinny side. He's running around, trying to play and asking for attention. Should I hold off with the playing though? I was thinking of playing a little tug, or maybe throw the ball to him to catch it, I don't want to do too much, but I'm going to have to keep his mind busy again.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You did good. I am very happy for you.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Very happy for Rocky and you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so glad he's on the mend, your a good momma


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would hold off on crazy playing but I'm sure that short leashed walks would be ok to start with. And maybe rolling the ball a little in the house? Maybe you can teach him some new tricks! 

How much are you feeding him at a time now and how often?

Is he drinking again and are you still giving SubQs?


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> I would hold off on crazy playing but I'm sure that short leashed walks would be ok to start with. And maybe rolling the ball a little in the house? Maybe you can teach him some new tricks!
> 
> How much are you feeding him at a time now and how often?
> 
> Is he drinking again and are you still giving SubQs?


I'm not sure if I'm feeding enough. I fed him a chicken thigh and half a sweet potato at about 5PM yesterday, and then the samething again at about 11PM, and then again this morning at 8AM. Around noon he got an egg and small amount cottage cheese. The vet said that he can start eating his regular food now, but I'm not 100% sure. However, his stool has started to harden up and not runny at all.

He has started drinking water already and is doing well with it. So no more fluids going in through his back, he is drinking how much he wants to be.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That sounds great! If you don't mind cooking for him then the homemade food is more nutritional than kibble so I'd stick with that for a little while so that his system can continue gradually recovering. Did you get the probiotics and start him on those? That's really important. 

I would feed for his optimal weight and probably go to 4 meals a day. When I was feeding homemade I think I fed 4 cups of food for my 80 lb. gsd. I know Rafi gets 3 cups of raw and he weighs about 60 pounds. If you remind me later (I'm at work) and give me is current weight I can look it up in my Pitcairn book to figure out how many cups of homemade food he should be getting total per day. 

A really good multivitamin would be good right now too. Does anyone around you carry Nupro (Only Natural Pet Store - Dogs Cats Holistic Supplies Products Food Treats Vitamins Medicine Supplements

ETA: I don't think I've said this but I'm so glad he's doing better! You are taking great care of him!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Great news! You are such a good momma


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

vat said:


> Great news! You are such a good momma


Not sure but I think the OP is a papa.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Not sure but I think the OP is a papa.


Papa is right, but I knew exactly what was meant.

Yes, I got the probiotics. I ended up getting the Florastor for him. It wasn't the best, but it was a decent price.

And he is 54 pounds at the moment. He was about 63 pounds before he got sick, but a lot of weight was lost through all this. So I'm not sure if I should be feeding for his current weight or his weight he was before.

Also, BowWow, thanks so much for giving me all this help. I was seriously lost through all this. One of the biggest shocks hearing he had parvo, that came way out of left field.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You're doing a great job! Keep up the small multiple feedings for a few days and slowly add in a handful of kibble. Omy's stomach was so torn up after parvo and the meds that it took a while for her to eat normally again. You might want to offer him some Gatorade- mine drank it when they needed it, then refused it when they didn't anymore. The red and orange were the big hits, the lemon-lime not so much.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

KAE said:


> Papa is right, but I knew exactly what was meant.
> 
> Yes, I got the probiotics. I ended up getting the Florastor for him. It wasn't the best, but it was a decent price.
> 
> ...


Oh crap!!! I knew that but have no idea what I was thinking. My only excuse is it has been a looong week. So sorry :blush:


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

vat said:


> Oh crap!!! I knew that but have no idea what I was thinking. My only excuse is it has been a looong week. So sorry :blush:


It's fine. I understand that a majority of the posters here are female.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

l-glutamine can help the intestinal lining to repair itself in general cases - it might help here too? 

So glad that your pup got through this!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just checking in to see if he's still doing ok!


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Just checking in to see if he's still doing ok!


He sure is!! I just started to mix in a bit of regular kibble today, and he did fine with it. He's gained a lot of his weight back, but I've been pretty busy to weigh him (I have to use the Wii fit because I don't own a scale, HAH!)


----------



## amoon.aslam30 (11 mo ago)

My German puppy is just drinking and vomiting please help out why is he doing and not even eating anything just drinking and vomiting .....I'm very worried


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

11year old thread.The posters are long gone. It's best to get the puppy to a vet rather than people on the internet making guesses.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Emergency Vet NOW! Puppies can go down hill fast.


----------

